
Show HN: CLI minesweeper - sluggg
https://noazark.github.io/minesweeper/
======
sluggg
Hey y'all! OP here, this is a nifty little minesweeper game where the user has
to use a CLI to play the game. Source code can be found here:
[https://github.com/noazark/minesweeper/tree/master/src](https://github.com/noazark/minesweeper/tree/master/src)

Let me know if you have any questions!

